# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Trigeminus Neuralgie (TN) - Artikel

## Agnes574

Trigeminus Neuralgie 


Trigeminus Neuralgie is een vorm van zenuwpijn (neuralgie) waarbij de patient heftig pijnlijke schietende elektrische sensaties ervaart in het gebied van de drielingaangezichtszenuw (nervus trigeminus). De eerste tak verzorgt het gevoel van het voorhoofd en de ogen. De tweede tak verzorgt het middenstuk van het gelaat ( de wang, de neus, maar ook inwendig de bovenkaak, het bovengebit en de neusbijholten). De derde tak is verantwoordelijk voor het gevoel in de onderkaak, het ondergebit, de tong en de kin. De derde tak bevat behalve de zenuwvezels die het gevoel overbrengen, ook motorische zenuwvezels voor het bewegen van de kauwspieren.
TN komt vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen. 


Klachten 
De pijnscheuten voelen aan als elektrische stroomstoten en kunnen optreden in verschillende takken van de aangezichtszenuw. De pijn kan optreden aan voorhoofd en oog, maar meestal in de bovenkaak en neus en in de onderkaak. Typisch voor een TN is dat de pijn optreedt na een prikkel die normaal niet pijnlijk is, zoals aanraken van de huid, eten, praten, tanden poetsen of een koude wind.
De pijn kan na maanden of zelfs jaren spontaan verdwijnen, en dan plotseling weer terugkomen. 


Oorzaak 
Soms gaat het om een vaatafwijking bij de zenuwknoop (het ganglion Gasseri) in de hersenen waar de pijn ontstaat. Zo'n vaatafwijking bestaat uit een klein bloedvaatje dat enigszins kronkelend verloopt en daardoor tegen de zenuwknoop aandrukt. De zenuwknoop wordt hierdoor geprikkeld en geeft pijnsignalen door naar de hersenen. Soms gaat het om een hersentumor. Meestal wordt er geen oorzaak gevonden voor TN.
Nader onderzoek door de neuroloog is vooral nodig om andere oorzaken uit te sluiten, omdat deze een andere behandeling vereisen. 


Behandeling 
Een medicamenteuze behandeling die in lichtere gevallen goed helpt, is het anti-epilepticum carbamazepine (Tegretol®). 
Als de medicamenteuze behandeling onvoldoende resultaat geeft, komt de patiënt in aanmerking voor neurochirurgische behandeling. 



Chirurgie

Verwijdering zenuw
Vroeger werd de aangezichtszenuw operatief (gedeeltelijk) doorgesneden. Het grote nadeel van deze methode is dat het gezicht dan doof ( vergelijkbaar met de verdoving bij de tandarts) aanvoelt, maar vooral dat na enige tijd een nieuwe onbehandelbare pijn kan ontstaan, die vaak nog erger is dan de oorspronkelijke pijn. 

Microvasculaire decompressieoperatie (MVD) volgens Jannetta 
Bij deze operatie wordt via een kleine opening in de schedel achter het oor, het slagadertje dat tegen de zenuw aanklopt, losgemaakt en er wordt een klein kussentje van kunststof tussen beide geplaatst om te voorkomen dat ze elkaar opnieuw raken. Bij deze operatie ontstaat minder functieverlies van de zenuw.

De radiofrequente (RF) stroombehandeling van het ganglion Gasseri (methode van Sweet)
Hierbij wordt met behulp van röntgendoorlichting een speciale electrode via de wang naar de kern van de aangezichtszenuw (ganglion Gasseri) gebracht en wordt de zenuw met warmte behandeld. Omdat het inbrengen van de electrode pijnlijk kan zijn, vindt deze behandeling onder algehele narcose plaats. 
Na de behandeling kan tijdelijk een doof gevoel ontstaan in het deel van het gezicht waar voordien de pijn gelokaliseerd was. De pijnklachten kunnen terugkomen, omdat de behandelde zenuw weer aangroeit. De behandeling kan zo nodig herhaald worden.

Stereotactische bestraling
Indien de klassieke behandelingen falen kan een specifieke vorm van radiotherapie, stereotactische bestraling (LINEAC, Gamma-knife) worden toegepast. Het principe van de bestraling bestaat hieruit, dat van buitenaf, dus buiten de schedel, zeer gerichte rontgenstralen toegediend worden. 


Verwante aandoeningen 

Glossopharyngeusneuralgie. 
Dit is een zeer zeldzame aandoening die sterk lijkt op de trigeminusneuralgie, maar de pijnscheuten zijn gelokaliseerd in de keel.

Hemifaciale spasmen
Deze aandoening, die vroeger bekend stond als "tic facial", wordt gekenmerkt door het optreden van onwillekeurige trekkingen in het gelaat, meestal in een mondhoek of een ooglid, die de lijder aan deze aandoening vooral maatschappelijk stigmatiseren. 
Door het inspuiten van botulinum-toxine in de spieren die de trekkingen vertonen, kunnen de trekkingen gedeeltelijk of geheel tot verdwijnen worden gebracht. 
Bij de microvasculaire decompressieoperatie volgens Jannetta kan de nervus facialis vrijgemaakt worden van de slagader die er tegenaan klopt, waarna een kunststofkussentje wordt geplaatst om de slagader van de zenuw te scheiden 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

